# Post your audio systems



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

i am using a computer surround card into a surround receiver, the sound is triggered with a skulltronix exorcist


----------



## Death Master (Jul 20, 2007)

I use many systems for sound in my haunt, I too use a computer for controlling sound to most of my props, I use a soundboard software program with a keyboard emulator to trigger the sound for each prop (software free+ keyboard emulator $32+ relay board $15=$47), the sound gos from the sound card L&R to an 100Watt amp then gos to a relay board to send the sound to the trigged prop then it comes out of a speaker in the prop, I can send sound to two props at the same time, up to 32 different props. I also use stand alone systems for props (a hacked mp3 player to a small Watt amp). I have used digital sound repeaters with bad sound reliability. I also use a 200Watt pa system for my demon door greater (live actor with a hands free Mic). and for background sound and music I use a 1000Watt amp and MP3 player 2-15" subs for the low end and 2 Bose speakers for mids and highs.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I use a yamaha 12 channel powered mixer (1000 watts) and 2 pc's and a Mp3 player for ambient background music and sounds, another MP3 player for lightning controller, a seperate 250w passport system for my talking buckies and the new section of the haunt this year as well..


----------

